# Wolfenstein.The.New.Order.XBOX360-COMPLEX and XBLA



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2014)

*Watch.Dogs.XBOX360-COMPLEX* and *F1.2013.Complete.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX* will get their own threads not long after this.
*XBLA releases*

*Super.Time.Force.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A side scrolling shooter from the people that brought us Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes and Sword and Sorcery EP. There is an Xbone version and the likes of XBLA is littered with games like this, however by most accounts if you like this sort of thing then you could do far worse.

*Peggle.2.XBLA.XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
If you like Peggle then most would say you will like Peggle 2 as it is pretty similar, even by the standards of games like this. For those unfamiliar you might want to check out puzzle/"casual" games more often, anyway it is a popular puzzle and timing affair, not sure how to describe it other than what if puzzle bobble met pachinko.

*Dustforce.XBLA.XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
Been out on the PC for years (as in since early 2012) at this point. A well liked platformer that more or less acts as the definition of "indy platformer".

*Child.of.Light.XBLA.XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
Ubisoft attempts to get in on the indy platformer/Limbo train, apparently does well at it too.

*Wolfenstein.The.New.Order.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
There was also *Wolfenstein.The.New.Order.Stealth.Fix.XBOX360-COMPLEX* so do make sure you are using a good version.
Seems to be region free. 
4 discs apparently, not sure if any are optional.
It is available for all sorts of other consoles and devices with the 360 probably being the lesser of the lot so play it how you will.

Apparently this does OK, though people did not learn from Deus Ex Human Revolution as the boss fights seem to be a recurring theme in the criticism of it.

Words from Amazon
Armed with a mysterious advanced technology, the Nazi's unrelenting force and intimidation brought even the most powerful nations to their knees. Awakened from a 14-year coma to a world changed forever, war hero B.J. Blazkowicz emerges into this unimaginable alternate version of the 1960s. One in which the monstrous Nazi regime has won World War II, and now rule the globe with an iron fist.

You are B.J. Blazkowicz, the American war hero, and the only man capable of rewriting history.

KEY FEATURES:

The Action and Adventure: Wolfenstein's breath-taking set pieces feature intense mountain-top car chases, underwater exploration, player-controlled Nazi war machines, and much more – all combined to create an exhilarating action-adventure experience.

The Story and Characters: Hi-octane action and thrilling adventure weaved together into a tightly paced, super immersive game narrative featuring memorable characters.

The History and Setting: Set against a backdrop of an alternate 1960s, discover an unfamiliar world ruled by a familiar enemy—one that has changed and twisted history as you know it.

The Arsenal and Assault: Break into secret research facilities and heavily guarded weapon stashes to upgrade your tools of destruction. Experience intense first-person combat as you go up against oversized Nazi robots, hulking Super Soldiers and elite shock troops.
*Video* Might as well have a walkthrough as trying to drum up 360 footage proved to be difficult. Some voiceover but there are other options.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*
Might as well have both.

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                         Wolfenstein The New Order

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄


         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English      
     Ü   Size        : 4 DVDs                Genre    : Action         þ
   þ     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 05/2014         Ü
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀

  Wolfensteinr: The New OrderTM reignites the series that created the 
  first-person shooter genre. Under development at Machine Games, a 
  studio comprised of a seasoned group of developers recognized for their 
  work creating story-driven games, Wolfenstein offers a deep game 
  narrative packed with action, adventure and first-person combat.
  
   
   
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  -
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                   Wolfenstein The New Order Stealth Fix

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English      
     ▄   Size        : Tiny                  Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 05/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  For those guys who think they need a fully stealth iso, heres a ppf fix
  for DVD2 and DVD4. 
  
   
   
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  Use ppf-o-matic (included) and apply the ppf patches to the correct image
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

